# Trumpet snails



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Will they eat my rams eggs? They keep populating and its getting out of control. I just set a trap tonight. I just dont want the eggs eaten. Thanks!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

It's my understanding they are after the algae and uneaten food. They are multiplying due to over feeding. I learned this the hard way recently


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, they will eat your eggs. I've seen my snails go after them.
Yesterday I was at petsmart and I saw a paired of pair of rams that had laid eggs. A snail was going after them. I might go back for that pair today....


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll happily take some off your hands if you'll give them away. Don't want to buy them but I have sand in a betta tank and it would be nice if I had them to stir sand.


----------

